# Kettle Bell Handles



## samurai691436114498

Does anyone know where i can get some kettlebell handles.

That would be a handle, that allowed me to then bolt some normall weights in the middle

Sort of like in the dodgy drawing attached


----------



## ChefX

I got my set from ironmind.com but they don't bolt like that

in the usa

http://kettlestack.com/level.itml/icOid/99

in london

http://www.lkbshop.com/acatalog/Kettlebells.html


----------



## samurai691436114498

Cool, cheers cX, reasonable price too, will get some when i go over to uk


----------



## big pete

also, look for a thing called a rolling thunder.

its a rolling thick bar handle, and you can add all the plates you need!! il see if i can find out where theyre from


----------



## samurai691436114498

http://www6.mailordercentral.com/ironmind/prodinfo.asp?number=1246&variation=&aitem=20&mitem=39

Is this the thing, cant quite make out how its used


----------



## big pete

thats the bugger!! a little "S" shape hook hangs at the bottom attached to a oly sized vertical plate holder. its surprising the amount of weight you cant lift on it. i can pick up an 85kg kettle bell and hold it for 30ish seconds. but i cant pick82.5kg off the floor with this thing, far superior IMO


----------

